# DIY E46 Audio Upgrade



## bmwm3coupe (Mar 5, 2002)

This is a post I made on Dec 1st, 2002 when I upgraded the stereo on my E46 M3. Hopefully this will be of value here as well 

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/audio/forum.php?postid=1433274&page=2


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

What a great writeup, must have taken some time.

I just have changed the stock head unit and added the JL Stealthboxes. I may use this later on for changing out other speakers and the factory amp. I have a sedan though, do you know of a good place for a DIY for Sedan door panels? and is the wiring for the factory amp exactly the same?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

bmwm3coupe said:


> *This is a post I made on Dec 1st, 2002 when I upgraded the stereo on my E46 M3. Hopefully this will be of value here as well
> 
> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/audio/forum.php?postid=1433274&page=2 *


That's your post? That was a big part of my motivation to do a similar upgrade myself. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you!

I did a very similar set up, going with a/d/s components myself too. It sounds awesome, and I was able to do it myself. I would have never attempted it if I hadn't seen that post. Thanks again!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *What a great writeup, must have taken some time.
> 
> I just have changed the stock head unit and added the JL Stealthboxes. I may use this later on for changing out other speakers and the factory amp. I have a sedan though, do you know of a good place for a DIY for Sedan door panels? and is the wiring for the factory amp exactly the same? *


Wiring for the factory amp is going to be the same. From my research, sedan's have less room for woofers in the front doors. For example, the 6.5" woofers I used would not fit into a sedan, but 5.25" would fit.


----------



## bmwm3coupe (Mar 5, 2002)

Yes, that was my post. It took a long time to research, a long time to implement (taking pictures as I went along), and a very long time to write the actual post and collect my thoughs.

Glad this was helpfull


----------

